# Meet Sammy!



## EmmiesMom (Jul 25, 2012)

So, I didn't go to the pet store to pick up a rat. I went to get cat toys, but for some reason the feeder bin was calling my name. I had an employee open the tank, but no one caught my eye. Suddenly this little dumbo boy sneaks out and runs to my hand and licks me. That was it, he came home with me. It's been about a year since I lost my last pair and I'm trying to find a friend for Sammy, but I don't want to go the pet store route. I've never had boys before, so this is definitely a change. Anyway, I'll stop rambling.

Here's Sammy!


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Awwww! He's adorable! Look at those widdle feets!


----------



## EmmiesMom (Jul 25, 2012)

It took about a week for him to get off the ground. I'm happy he's using his whole cage now.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

He is very cute.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Nice to see that he chose you. =) And such a cutie! Best hurry to get him a friend while he's still young!


----------



## EmmiesMom (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been trying. Unfortunately there aren't a lot of options other than pet stores here and I really want a rex.


----------

